# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  My Betta Collection (the Wild side)

## Nismo83

Betta Macrostoma

My old comm tank, they have now been shifted to a slightly larger tank. 

Alpha Male;

when he was doing one of the holding of his brood.

[URL=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/nismoskyline83/media/Fish/Betta%20Macrostoma/DSC_4017%201024x683_zpsre9simbq.jpg.html]

----------


## Nismo83

Beta Male;
this is the first male I purchased but he lost the kingdom to Alpha male, so I named him as Beta. His caudal is nicer. one of his flaring photos to entice female macs.


Big boss wasn't too happy with him showing too much even when Alpha was brooding

----------


## Nismo83

some pictures of the fries but most of them got eaten up by the females in the comm tank.

----------


## Nismo83

More macrostoma arrival after meeting a good friend from Brunei in Bangkok, Thailand. 


Big Papa pair, this is the picture of the biggest male in my collection. more than 4.5inch long. The one in the bag, you can see the differences between him and the rest of the existing macs

----------


## Nismo83

here is the couple's photos.

----------


## Nismo83

this pair was also given to me by Bernard Chin (my brunei friend) during the same trip.

----------


## Nismo83

Betta Persephone wild caught as told by the seller.

----------


## Nismo83

some picture of the betta channoides pairs that I had some where last June


the male was holding

a video of them mating

----------


## Nismo83

photos are taken 2 nights ago. need to find the right setting again.

----------


## Nismo83

this is the first time I am doing artificial hatching for the eggs. Alpha spilled them out on day 7 due to me putting him in the bag. When they were spilled out, they were semi-hatch with egg sac.

----------


## fireblade

wow!! nice nice!!

----------


## Luke Tan

Beautiful! All the best

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

Very good! The water is nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Guppendler

Awesome! Great Macs you have there

----------


## Nismo83

Thanks all

----------


## mikeleech

Sweeeee.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Beautiful collections... thanks for the wonderful pics

----------


## Nismo83

Thanks. Sorry not much update these two weeks cuz was Hospitalised due to infection.

----------


## Luke Tan

Get well soon..

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## exotic_idiot

Take care bro. 
My mum was also hospitalised these few days due to infection. 
Get well soon and hope to see more updates from you.

----------


## Nismo83

thanks bros. I had an infection after bitten by my auntie's dog. Went for operation to remove the pus. Currently still in stitches.

hopefully next Friday after the stitches are out I can do some update. will be having some wild nesters coming next week as well

----------


## exotic_idiot

Will be camping here for your updates...
Wishing you a speedy recovery and get back to the wild side soon :Smile:

----------


## Nismo83

Sorry for the wait. Here are some pictures of the Betta Brownorum. having 3 pairs on hand at the time being. Sorry for the cloudy water.

----------


## Nismo83

sorry for the quality of the picture, I guess I have to use clear water instead next time round and also higher ISO

----------


## Nismo83



----------


## Nismo83

the F1 of my ocellata. the mom was killed by the dad during re-introduction to the new tank and I had given the dad to my Bruneian friend.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Very beautiful wild bettas...
May i know what soil are you using?

----------


## Nismo83

> Very beautiful wild bettas...
> May i know what soil are you using?


It is ADA Malaya from my other tank. Took them out for the photography tank

----------


## exotic_idiot

The pH can go till 5?

----------


## Nismo83

> The pH can go till 5?


Muse bro. Current tank is below 5

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Muse bro. Current tank is below 5


You using ada malaya for all your tanks? My ada amazonia like not very good.

----------


## Nismo83

> You using ada malaya for all your tanks? My ada amazonia like not very good.


Only my channoides tank. Cuz has plants. The rest are bare bottom except the Persephone on in office but that is just a thin layer

----------


## Nismo83

giant pair



Fries of Alpha's 5th Spawn

----------


## Nismo83

Male Beta



Solo



Fries of Alpha's 5th Spawn

----------


## exotic_idiot

Wooo.. so cute... congrats bro... :Grin:

----------


## jermseah

nice wild bettas! should get smaragdina or macha  :Smile:

----------


## Nismo83

> nice wild bettas! should get smaragdina or macha


Dont really like the wild splenden family. Did have mahachai in the past.

----------


## Nismo83

purchased them from a guy in Johor Bahru last week. too bad the female is one-eyed. Not sure was it due to me or already like this during purchase. did not check at that time. Nevertheless I am still giving them a new tank setup. The new 400kg per level heavy duty shelf will be coming in on Monday.

----------


## johannes

Nice collection bro!
Good going on the spawnings ...  :Smile:

----------


## Nismo83

Thanks buddy. Waiting for the coccina complex to breed. Mac is holding in day 3 now. Hope it will pass the safety limit.

----------


## Nismo83

Beta male is holding and has been successful for the past few days. Hope he can hold pass 5 days and things should be better, however I do not have any idea how long he will hold till release. Guess I will have to monitor him over the next 2 weeks. Will have to prepare another breeder tank for him for isolation. Otherwise those female macrostoma are going to go after the young ones.



Alpha just release his 6th spawn yesterday night after I put him into the isolation breeder tank. He spilled out one and caught him out into a tank and he spilled the remaining out. The fries are now in the main community tank in a breeder net tank. Just fed them daphnia this morning as my fresh water fairy shrimps have not hatched yet. There were some casualty though from yesterday. Hopefully they will be stable down.

----------


## fireblade

congrats!!
BTW, where did you get your fairy shrimps from?

----------


## Nismo83

I got them from Thailand

----------


## Nismo83

My Bruneian friend came over two weekends ago and drop me a pair of adults and a juv pair. 

this is the adult pair. they are being house in a smaller space due to me holding another pair for my friend who will pick up his pair in May.

----------


## Nismo83

the 6th batch belonging to Alpha

----------


## exotic_idiot

Congrats bro... 
You sure are busy with so many batches to look after.

----------


## Nismo83

Haha. More busy with work.

----------


## Nismo83



----------


## fireblade

nice!! are they aggressive towards each other?

----------


## Nismo83

> nice!! are they aggressive towards each other?


Nope. Not really aggressive like show betta

----------


## exotic_idiot

How old are them? Very cute :Smile:

----------


## Nismo83

3-4months old

----------


## Nismo83

little orange stomachs.. video taken on the 9th September.. when they were about 14 days old.. after stripping.. 


https://youtu.be/nWQkwy0y0ko

----------


## Nismo83

Betta Mandor wild caught from West Borneo Island. Under the same family as Foerschi, difference between their body colour and their face cheek colour. They are a mouthbrooder as well. 












​

----------


## Nismo83

bought 2 pairs back home from WBE. They have thick white bands.

----------


## exotic_idiot

very nice... all time fav wild betta hahaha
what's the damage?

----------


## Nismo83

For the channoides? 80sgd. I got from Edwin Tan

----------


## exotic_idiot

nice but a bit costly on the higher side..
Quick get them in breeding mood :Grin:

----------


## Nismo83

hahaha.. with the source telling edwin that he has to go through his transhipper, that is why the high price. but these channoides have thicker white bands than my old one.. which is why i pay for them..

----------


## Nismo83

Betta Antuta.. total 6 pairs..

----------


## kklim

New to the hobby. How to get wild betta to spawn? My Malaysian betta tussyae pair very Singaporean -- don't want to reproduce  :Smile:  Also have a female bellica. Just added some coccina.

----------


## Nismo83

> New to the hobby. How to get wild betta to spawn? My Malaysian betta tussyae pair very Singaporean -- don't want to reproduce  Also have a female bellica. Just added some coccina.


Coccina group need live food.. And low pH. And low water level

----------

